# Saviano:"Il Milan fa paura. Temo chi spinge le squadre del Nord".



## admin (31 Dicembre 2022)

L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Dicembre 2022)

Azz...E da quando noi saremmo spinti?


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


Il bardo cosmopolita, dall'attico di Nuova York, ha emesso l'inappellabile sentenza: il vento del nord, il San Paolo e Kvaratskhelia. Banalità da bar sport.


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


Abbiamo scoperto che zio Ruud era l'uomo nero di Saviano


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


Qualcuno mi spiega perchè Gesù Cristo da ancora la salute a questo vermiciattolo ?


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


Ma pensasse all'inter degli ingiocabili.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


La grande macchina del nord... intanto è il Napoli che ha vinto uno scudetto barando vergognosamente ed è il Napoli che aveva i mafiosi a bordocampo.


----------



## danjr (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


Saviano non ha visto le amichevoli del Milan


----------



## bmb (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


Tra tutti quelli che ha fatto fuori la Mafia, si sono dimenticati proprio il più inetto


----------



## Dexter (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


E secondo voi chi vota questo genio ? Chissà chissà!


----------



## Zenos (31 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Azz...E da quando noi saremmo spinti?


Lo sappiamo entrambi qual è uno dei nostri problemi più grandi.

Chi risponderà per le rime a Saviano?Maldini?Scaroni? Cardinale?NESSUNO.
Chiunque oggi può banchettare sul Milan,orinarci e sputarci addosso. Siamo più vulnerabili di un Frosinone perché rappresentiamo il grande Club ricco e prestigioso del Nord senza qualcuno che prenda le nostre difese. Io ho timore dell esito delle indagini di Torino. Perché possiamo tranquillamente essere lo zio Michele ignorante che viene accusato di un crimine non suo.
Basta vedere cosa fa la nostra bandiera che ad ogni partita persa scappa via e si nasconde per settimane.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola



Il discorso a fine anno a reti unificate ce lo risparmia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Dai, voglio avere anche il parere calcistico della Bodlrina.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola



Ma impiccati, sfigato.
Ci mancava solo questo somaro a rompere le balle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Oh, comunque secondo me potrebbe rivelarsi un buon talismano.

Come Padovan, Caressa o il buon vecchio Sconcerti, pace all'anima sua.
Speriamo parli più spesso, dai.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oh, comunque secondo me potrebbe rivelarsi un buon talismano.
> 
> Come Padovan, Caressa o il buon vecchio Sconcerti, pace all'anima sua.
> Speriamo parli più spesso, dai.


aspè, prima vediamo il risultato della prossima partita


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Mancava solo sto *******.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Dicembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Il bardo cosmopolita, dall'attico di Nuova York, ha emesso l'inappellabile sentenza: il vento del nord, il San Paolo e Kvaratskhelia. Banalità da bar sport.




Solita inutile savianata. 

Questa intervista fa capire il suo QI, dice minchiate perfino su un argomento banale come il calcio.

Pensa quante ne dice su argomenti più seri.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E secondo voi chi vota questo genio ? Chissà chissà!




No ma leggi qua: "Io credo che la mancanza di uno ius soli sia determinante, un ragazzino di talento che non ha la prospettiva di avere la cittadinanza va via". 

Tipo Mastour, disprezzato perché non italiano purosangue 

Una frase, 30 parole, 500 minchiate.

In effetti la nazionale va male perché non ci sono abbastanza neri. Mica perché ai vertici di Coni e Figc ci sono dei papponi di prima categoria. E d'altronde 4 mondiali li abbiamo vinti solo per caso, tra l'altro è vergognoso averli vinti schierando solo giocatori caucasici (termine politicamente corretto che piacerebbe a SaviAno).


----------



## numero 3 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo entrambi qual è uno dei nostri problemi più grandi.
> 
> Chi risponderà per le rime a Saviano?Maldini?Scaroni? Cardinale?NESSUNO.
> Chiunque oggi può banchettare sul Milan,orinarci e sputarci addosso. Siamo più vulnerabili di un Frosinone perché rappresentiamo il grande Club ricco e prestigioso del Nord senza qualcuno che prenda le nostre difese. Io ho timore dell esito delle indagini di Torino. Perché possiamo tranquillamente essere lo zio Michele ignorante che viene accusato di un crimine non suo.
> Basta vedere cosa fa la nostra bandiera che ad ogni partita persa scappa via e si nasconde per settimane.




Insomma un insulto a Maldini devi sempre metterlo...
Fra poco apro un topic sulle lucertole e vediamo che scusa trovi per insultare la dirigenza...


----------



## Maximo (1 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> L'immarcescibile Saviano, ora anche nei panni di "esperto" di calcio, alla GDS in edicola


Ma rinchiudetelo e buttate la chiave


----------

